# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  أحبك كثر ذآتي (mms

## شذى الزهراء

*
صبآح الورد 


إنتهينآ , كل منآ في طريقه
" إنتهينآ , إنتهينآ)*



مآ هو بكيفك
توآصلني تقطعني 
أما غلاة بين, أو فضهآ سيره . .



حرآم اشوف الدمَع , يملي عيونك 
يآ علهآ 
الزلزآل , دنيآ تبكيـَـك . .


أحبك موت , انا و أحيا 
كثر مآ حب أنآ ذاتي . ,



أفكر فيك . . 
وادري من يفكر فيك ( مآ ينلآم ْ ] 
مآنا 
كثر مآ تحرج " خفوقي " تنعش آماله 
أحبك * أحبك * أحبك * 
وادري من يحبك يحسبْ الايام 
لانك كثر مآ غبت و جفيتـه 
تطري فبآلـه






مشتآق لك موت
يآللي طول " غيآبك )* 
ذبحني الشوق
و انت عني مو |{ دآري . ,





صدمني : موقفك مني 
صدمني كل شي ويآك 





حبيبي لآ تخليني 
ع ذ ا ب الوحده
مآ ينطآق






مآ نسيتك / بس ’, أنآ طبعي ( عنيـَـد }|






تسآفر 
لآخر الدنيآ 
و تطلبْ مني مآ أشتآق . .*



*

منقـوول،،
ودي،،*
*
*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

شكرا لكم وفي ميزان حسناتكم 
وفقكم الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عآبرة سبيل ..
*
*شكراً لمروركِ الكريم 

كل الود ~..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*واااااااااااايد حلوين .. وفي كم وحده ضحكتني طريفه 

يسلمو على الطرح الحلوووو

ما ننحرم من جديدك 

موفقه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أنين القلب* 
*تسسلمين غناتي ع التوآجد الحلو
مآانحرم منكِ خية
ودي ..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

ختيييرين ..
يسلموو شذاااوي على النقل .

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-26-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أميرة ..
تسلميين غناتي ع الحضور الرائع
ماانحرم منك ..
ودي*

----------

